# Piece that got me into minimalism



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I want to recommend a work I've just listened and which finally made be connect with the minimalist style. This trance, ritual-like quality simply got all into me. Absolutely mesmerizing experience. Spare 10 minutes of your time to try it out:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

When i played _age of empire_ i didn't think at that.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Fond memories


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I want to recommend a work I've just listened and which finally made be connect with the minimalist style. This trance, ritual-like quality simply got all into me. Absolutely mesmerizing experience. Spare 10 minutes of your time to try it out:


As Schubert said on hearing Beethoven's Op. 131, "After this, what is there left for us to write?"


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Should be correctly termed repetitionism.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> As Schubert said on hearing Beethoven's Op. 131, "After this, what is there left for us to write?"


Glad he was wrong. There's just so many performances of Opus 131 I can listen to from the day the music died.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Years ago there was a radio program in Boston called "WCRB, Staturday Night". The DJ would play recordings of various funny classical pieces and performers. PDQ Bach, Anna Russell, Victor Borge, and others. One night he played something that he thought would give his audience a few laughs.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Glad you could completely waste my time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I loved those Age of Empires games. Those days are behind me now, but I still remember it with nostalgia.

You must note that this thread however has nothing to do with Classical music except the spare allusion to minimalism, and for that reason I will move it to the Community forum.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Yet another failed lampoon.*

Becoming most generally known as _the_ fairly reliable source for the failed lampoon while simultaneously displaying what appears to be a basic ignorance of that which is lampooned is something I wouldn't particularly want to be known for.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Becoming most generally known as _the_ fairly reliable source for the failed lampoon while simultaneously displaying what appears to be a basic ignorance of that which is lampooned is something I wouldn't particularly want to be known for.


I don't know what you might be referring to, but just to keep up the interesting off-topic... I, for one, wouldn't like to be known as smoldering Don Quixote of modern music.

What are other people's choices?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> I, for one, wouldn't like to be known as smoldering Don Quixote of modern music.


:lol: You need not _ever_ worry on that front! :lol:


----------

